# IVF using a Donor Egg....



## ladylove (Jul 18, 2012)

This is my first time posting on a site...

On July 3 my husband and I received 24 eggs from a (Young) donor, with 18 fertilizing.  On July 8th I received 1 high quality embryo that was in the blastocyst stage.  Just like everyone, the 2ww was killing me....so I took a HPT on July 12 (4 days after transfer) and it was a very very faint line.  I tested everyday with each day getting darker and darker....

On July 17th (9days past the transfer + 5 day transfer) I went for my first HCG Blood test and it came back 158 and doctor called me with a Positive Result... 

I go back on July 20th with the hopes of doubling numbers...

My doctor said he was pleased with the numbers, that they like to see at least 50....So at this point everything seems to being going great....I can't wait to get pass the 6 week u/s...

Can anyone tell me anything about my numbers?  I've looked everywhere online, but their isn't much information on the BETA.  I know each person is different....


----------



## Buntyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi ladylove,

If you search 'agate' on the home page - she has written a lot of information and there will be a link to her FAQ thread. Also you could try the early pregnancy waiting for scans threads.

Hope that helps as I cannot answer you question 

Congratulations

BuntyG


----------

